# Honeymoon Destinations in December



## qristeele

Hi All: 

Which destinations would you recommend for a honeymoon in December? We originally plan to go to Aussie but apparently it'll be too warm then plus Blue Mountain is famous for bush fires in Dec. So now we have no idea on where to go for honeymoon. Ideas and recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Leony

How about Japan, Okinawa or Kyoto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or maybe Guam in US.

Congrats for the honeymoon!


----------



## qristeele

Hi Leony, I would love to go visit Japan again (went on my own once to Narita) and I enjoyed myself. But FH does not eat Jap food and I'm not sure if he'd like it there. :icon_conf

Are the sakuras in full bloom in Japan in Dec? How's the weather like in that period? Last I went was in June.


----------



## Leony

Oh how cool where did you stayed in Japan before?

Sorry if your husband doesn't like Japanese Food, but there are also many foreign foods here in Japan though.

Sakura doesn't bloom in December, in spring only.

Depending on the weather for each places, but Kyoto weather is pretty cold now, except for Okinawa. Okinawa is the warmest island in Japan, so I thought maybe you were looking for some chill not that cold weather.

What kind of place do you want to visit?


----------



## qristeele

I stayed at the Hilton.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ah, that sounds very nice. How about shopping there?

I don't really know where I want to go. I would love to catch some snow but not too cold that I can't go out and see much. How about Europe? You been there before, sweets?


----------



## bocagirl

Hawaii, Puerto Rico, the Caribbean etc


----------



## bunni

Italy, Greek islands, Hawai!:icon_smil


----------



## Killah22

Bahamas, Hawaii, I don't know too many places, I would have to do my research. Wherever you decide to go, have fun and tell us how it was.


----------



## Cauveriranga

Barbados is a beautiful island. Lots of lovely scenery and so much to do, morning noon and night...a very romantic island and a wonderful sunny climate.The Barbados Beach Club is an all inclusive resort which offers breakfast, lunch, after noon tea, dinner, unlimited drinks, an exercise room (gym), pool aerobics, snorkeling, scuba diving lessons, windsurfing, Hobie cat cruises, beach volley ball, games room and soooo much more. The activities that are included in this all-inclusive package are astounding.If your interested they also offer a honeymoon package in addition to the all inclusive package:


----------



## Shelley

Tahiti and Cook Islands are gorgeous. I've never been but judging by tv programs, photos it looks beautiful.

Hawaii is also gorgeous.

I hope this helped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mikedawnson

Italy would be awesome! Try Hawaii?


----------



## pumpkincat210

i really want to visit the seychelles. they are beautiful with a price tag to go along with it. if you can afford it i would consider it.


----------



## boneclink3

Try these places:
1. Paris, France
2. Canada
3. Santorini, Greece
4. Caribbean
5. Hawaii
6. Thailand
7. Switzerland
8. Australia
9. New York
10. Philippines
11. Italy
12. Spain
13. Ireland
14. Fiji

They are not in order so number 14 maybe better than number 1


----------

